# TSN in 90g tub



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

He's all by himself in the tub :nod:

Edit: IMG to attachment...hope this works...


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

pic not working =(


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

It's showing on mine.. ?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

nope..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..if you guys want to see copy and paste properties


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

thats a good looking boy/girl


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

very nice looking! What size tank (I hope you plan to put it in a tank) is it going to go into?

and boy...that doesn't really look like a piranha in the piranha pictures forum :laugh:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sweat fish dude..........


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

nice. But I hope you are going to put him the appropriately sized tank aswell.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

he is in a 90 gal tub...nice fish !!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a cool fish







Are you gonna keep it in a tub, or will you move it to a large tank sooner or later?

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

be carfull the heater is away from the sides, it can and will slowly melt and thin out the sides, which can bend under pressure.

be carful, put it verticly at the top with some sort of current there.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how do you wash









and damn, I dont think fish like bright blue everywere, but nice fish though,

Oh, and tell me again why is it in a bath?


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

How big is it...very nice looking fish.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks for the sweet words everyone :laugh:

I'll be keeping him in a tub or in door kiddy-pond of somesort, in a glass tank he'll just bump his nose crazy and bent it.

It's in a 90g tank now, with a powerhead, filter, heater & air...all by himself. The lid has a cut out with egg crate covers and a light on top







*see if I can get a pic next weekend*

I dont wash. On the bottom of the tub, there's a trench/base thingy around the sides, usually all the poop/left over meats.... will be in there. I just get a hose and vacuum it out. There's no decor or gravels in there. I had a few decor, but he's too skittish and bump around.















Damn I love my TSN


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks cool...are those things aggressive? I dont know much about them..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moeplz said:


> Looks cool...are those things aggressive? I dont know much about them..
> [snapback]1008837[/snapback]​


stop bumping up threads


----------

